# Neuer TV



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

Es ist soweit.
Wenn sogar meine Frau sagt, dass wir nen neuen TV brauchen, dann habe ich damit die offizielle Erlaubnis.... darauf habe ich seit einem Jahr gewartet 

Was brauchen wir?
43" (46 wäre Ideal, gibts aber praktisch nicht  )
Der Rest relativ egal. 
Sound geht über separate Boxen

Die Frage ist, ob sich QLED inzwischen etabliert hat, bzw weiss man da, wie lange die Teile halten?
Mit LED hat man ja inzwischen schon einige Jahre Erfahrung.

Würde zZ, wenn QLED, funtkioniert, den hier genauer anschauen:
https://www.produkttest24.com/samsung-gq43q60r-qled-fernseher-im-test/


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Würde zZ, wenn QLED, funtkioniert, den hier genauer anschauen:
> https://www.produkttest24.com/samsung-gq43q60r-qled-fernseher-im-test/


Der Test ist da aber ziemlich widersprüchlich, zum einen wird moniert, dass der Fernseher nur ein 50Hz Panel hat zum anderen wird behauptet, er eignet sich hervorragend für Spiele...
Bei 50Hz würde ich übrigens aufpassen wegen Flimmern, es hat seinen Grund warum vor 20 Jahren 60Hz als "Standardfrequenz" für LCD Displays gewählt wurden, weil erst ab da die meisten Menschen kein Flimmern mehr wahrnehmen. (Wegen der anderen Technik ging es früher bei Röhrenmonitoren deswegen auch erst bei ca. 75Hz los, viele bessere Geräte hatten damals schon 120 bis 160Hz).

PS: Warum muss es eigentlich 46 Zoll oder kleiner sein? Gerade bei 4k macht das doch eigentlich keinen Sinn, selbst wenn man direkt davor hockt sollten es bei 4k doch nun mindestens 55 Zoll sein. Und wegen dem schmaleren Rand heutiger Geräte sind die auch nicht viel breiter als die 46 Zöller früher. 
Gerade mal geschaut, mein alter 46 Zöller von 2008 ist 121cm breit und mein "neuer" 55 Zöller von ca. 2016 ist 123cm breit (extra mit Zollstock für dich nachgemessen).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Mai 2019)

Sind Smart-Funktionen gewünscht? Reicht FHD oder soll es 4k sein?


----------



## HansHa (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es ist soweit.
> Wenn sogar meine Frau sagt, dass wir nen neuen TV brauchen, dann habe ich damit die offizielle Erlaubnis.... darauf habe ich seit einem Jahr gewartet
> 
> Was brauchen wir?
> ...



Kann es sein, dass Du QLED mit OLED verwechelst? QLEDs ist ja im Prinzip auch nur ein LED Tv.

Soll denn mit dem Tv auch gespielt werden und wenn ja eher 4k Material oder FHD? Im Prinzip würde ich den XF9005 in 49 Zoll empfehlen, aber bei FHD Material ist der input lag nicht so ganz prickelnd. Bei einer One S/One X/PS4 Pro ist das egal, bei Switch oder normaler PS4 würde ich eher auf ihn verzichten.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Test ist da aber ziemlich widersprüchlich, zum einen wird moniert, dass der Fernseher nur ein 50Hz Panel hat zum anderen wird behauptet, er eignet sich hervorragend für Spiele...
> Bei 50Hz würde ich übrigens aufpassen wegen Flimmern, es hat seinen Grund warum vor 20 Jahren 60Hz als "Standardfrequenz" für LCD Displays gewählt wurden, weil erst ab da die meisten Menschen kein Flimmern mehr wahrnehmen. (Wegen der anderen Technik ging es früher bei Röhrenmonitoren deswegen auch erst bei ca. 75Hz los, viele bessere Geräte hatten damals schon 120 bis 160Hz).



Das mit den Herz ist wirklich komisch im Test.
Eigentlich sinds 60, bzw 120hz bei den grösseren TVs
Im PDF steht auch 60 hz
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/c...528103053970/DEU_MUSDVBEUR-2.0.5_190521.0.pdf



> PS: Warum muss es eigentlich 46 Zoll oder kleiner sein? Gerade bei 4k macht das doch eigentlich keinen Sinn, selbst wenn man direkt davor hockt sollten es bei 4k doch nun mindestens 55 Zoll sein. Und wegen dem schmaleren Rand heutiger Geräte sind die auch nicht viel breiter als die 46 Zöller früher.
> Gerade mal geschaut, mein alter 46 Zöller von 2008 ist 121cm breit und mein "neuer" 55 Zöller von ca. 2016 ist 123cm breit (extra mit Zollstock für dich nachgemessen).



Weil bei uns der TV nicht die Hauptattraktion ist 
Der jetzige TV ist eigentlich gut von der Diagonale... 110cm. Allerdings ist das noch so ein altes Teil, das noch einen dicken Rahmen besitzt.
Die aktuelle Bilddiagonale ist 40".
121 cm sind dann einfach zu gross, zu wuchtig für uns.
Die Wand beherrschen eigentlich zwei Bilder und dazwischen der TV.
Wir hatten das gestern kurz angeschaut und finden, dass das einfach nicht passt.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Du QLED mit OLED verwechelst? QLEDs ist ja im Prinzip auch nur ein LED Tv.


QLED ist dann natürlich schon nochmals eine andere Technik, das ist mir bewusst.
Aber OLED hat auch seine Vor- und Nachteile...



> Soll denn mit dem Tv auch gespielt werden und wenn ja eher 4k Material oder FHD? Im Prinzip würde ich den XF9005 in 49 Zoll empfehlen, aber bei FHD Material ist der input lag nicht so ganz prickelnd. Bei einer One S/One X/PS4 Pro ist das egal, bei Switch oder normaler PS4 würde ich eher auf ihn verzichten.


Gespielt wird relativ selten. Angeschlossen ist eine PS4Pro, welche auch als Mediacenter benutzt wird (Netflix & co).
Wir schauen bissl Netflix, Dokus, etc. Aber exzessive Filmgucker sind wir wirklich nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Mai 2019)

Nunja, ist eure Entscheidung, wenn es nur um die Optik geht aber der Platz da ist, sollte man sich das dennoch gut überlegen. Natürlich wirkt so ein TV sehr wuchtig, aber wenn er fast jeden Tag läuft, dann ist er letztlich ja auch das "Zentrum" im Wohnzimmer. Und seien wir ehrlich, gerade beim Filme schauen, je größer das Bild, desto geiler ... ^^ 

Man muss bei Tests letztlich abwägen, meiner Erfahrung nach sind die Unterschiede absolut marginal (bei den guten Fernsehern, natürlich gibt es auch Gurken). Am besten ist natürlich selbst anschauen (wobei ich zugebe das auch noch nie gemacht zu haben sondern eigentlich immer nach Preis / Leistung gehe). 
Von daher ist das vielleicht ein interessanter Überblick: https://www.vergleich.org/43-zoll-fernseher/ (Wobei ich da vom Preis her zu Samsung oder LG greifen würde, die Sony sind im Vergleich schon arg teuer und bei Samsung oder LG kann man ohnehin kaum was falsch machen). 

Und hier noch eine Bestenliste: https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Fernseher-bis-43-Zoll--index/index/id/1023/


----------



## HansHa (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> QLED ist dann natürlich schon nochmals eine andere Technik, das ist mir bewusst.
> Aber OLED hat auch seine Vor- und Nachteile...
> 
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich definitiv den Sony im Auge behalten. Dummerweise ist der 49er aktuell teurer als der 55er. Der Nachfolger wäre der XG, ist aber aktuell noch sehr teuer und ist nicht wirklich besser. Der Sony hat FALD, kann also die Hintergundbeleuchtung zonenweise ausschalten und dadurch gibt es kein Clouding und sehr gute Schwarzwerte. Er hat alles mit an Bord, sogar Dolby Vision und echt gute Helligkeit für brauchbares HDR. 

Bei den Samsungs tritt wohl diese Ruckelproblematik auf, da gibts schon einen Thread mit fast 1000 Seiten:
https://eu.community.samsung.com/t5...Serie-der-M-Serie-und-der-Q-Serie/td-p/264412
Auch haben die neueren Modelle abgespeckte Ausstattung und auch den den Größen muss man schwer aufpassen. So haben die Q6Fn z.B. alle 120hz, nur der 49er nicht, der hat nur 60.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nunja, ist eure Entscheidung, wenn es nur um die Optik geht aber der Platz da ist, sollte man sich das dennoch gut überlegen. Natürlich wirkt so ein TV sehr wuchtig, aber wenn er fast jeden Tag läuft, dann ist er letztlich ja auch das "Zentrum" im Wohnzimmer. Und seien wir ehrlich, gerade beim Filme schauen, je größer das Bild, desto geiler ... ^^



Bei uns ist er das eben nicht. Und muss er auch nicht sein. Liegt vielleicht am alter 



> Und hier noch eine Bestenliste: https://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Fernseher-bis-43-Zoll--index/index/id/1023/


Das hab ich auch schon durchgeschaut.
Die Alternative wäre der Samsung UE43NU7400. War eigentlich bis vor ein paar Stunden meine erste Wahl.
Wollte aber doch noch die Meinung "besseren" hören.

Und nein, ein 49" kommt nicht ins Haus


----------



## HansHa (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und nein, ein 49" kommt nicht ins Haus


46 geht noch, aber 49 ist zu groß? Ok, dann muss es wohl ein 43er werden. Da gibt es nur meines Wissens nach keine richtig guten Geräte, würde dann wohl entweder den Spatz in der Hand nehmen (GQ43Q60RGT) oder komplett drauf pfeifen und irgendeinen Billigheimer bei Real mit Family&Friends Rabatt nehmen. Bei 43" macht es m.M. nach eh keinen riesigen Unterschied.


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2019)

Hmmm, ich bin von einem 39" auf 55" gewechselt und fand meinen Sony XE9305 auch erst einmal groß, ungewohnt groß. Das legt sich aber recht schnell und deutlich größer in der Breite ist er auch nicht wie hier schon angedeutet wurde von Spiritogre. Vor allem sehen die gar nicht mehr so wuchtig aus wg. dem dünnen und kaum mehr vorhandenen Rahmen.

Ich würde, heute, wohl eher zu einem OLED greifen, einfach weil diese Blickwinkelstabiler sind. Mein o.g. Sony bleicht schon "arg" aus, vor allem wenn man HDR / DV Inhalte von der Seite betrachtet. Das Problem entfällt bei OLED und die aktuellen Modelle bringen auch genügend Helligkeitsreserven für HDR / DV mit.

Das ist für mich sogar mehr Kriterium als 4K. 4K ist nett, aber 4K mit HDR ist deutlich besser.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> 46 geht noch, aber 49 ist zu groß? Ok, dann muss es wohl ein 43er werden. Da gibt es nur meines Wissens nach keine richtig guten Geräte, würde dann wohl entweder den Spatz in der Hand nehmen (GQ43Q60RGT) oder komplett drauf pfeifen und irgendeinen Billigheimer bei Real mit Family&Friends Rabatt nehmen. Bei 43" macht es m.M. nach eh keinen riesigen Unterschied.



Bis jetzt hatten wir einen 40". Die 46" waren die Gesamtdiagonale mit Rahmen... das war halt damals noch standard.
Also sind 43" schon ein grösserer von der reinen Bildfläche her, als bisher.

Dass es keinen guten 43" gibt, halte ich für nicht ganz korrekt, wie der Chip-Test zeigt.
Dann dürfte ich ja auch keinen PC-Monitor benutzen... da gibts ja auch ziemlich Unterschiede.

Noch was zum 50hz bzw 60 hz
_Auch 50-Hz-Fernseher schaffen 60 fps: Bei der Frage, ob fürs Gaming ein 50-Hz-Display ausreichend ist, muss zunächst mit einem häufigen Missverständnis aufgeräumt werden: Wenn die Bildrate eines Fernsehers mit 50 Hz angegeben wird, bedeutet dies nicht, dass er nur 50 Bilder pro Sekunde wiedergeben kann. Die Angaben "50 Hz" bzw. "100 Hz" beziehen sich auf die Stormnetzfrequenz, die hierzulande 50 Hz, in Nordamerika und Japan jedoch 60 Hz beträgt. Die Fernseher beherrschen aber beide Frequenzen und schalten je nach Bedarf um. Vereinzelt wird die Bildwiederholrate deshalb auch mit "50/60 Hz" oder mit "100/120 Hz" angegeben._

https://www.gamepro.de/artikel/die-...-xbox-kaufberatung-uhd-tv,3323714,seite5.html


----------



## HansHa (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hatten wir einen 40". Die 46" waren die Gesamtdiagonale mit Rahmen... das war halt damals noch standard.
> Also sind 43" schon ein grösserer von der reinen Bildfläche her, als bisher.
> 
> Dass es keinen guten 43" gibt, halte ich für nicht ganz korrekt, wie der Chip-Test zeigt.
> Dann dürfte ich ja auch keinen PC-Monitor benutzen... da gibts ja auch ziemlich Unterschiede.



Die Tests sind eben auf Ihre Klasse ausgelegt. Die 1,7 von dem LG auf Platz 5 z.B. wären im Vergleich zu einem Topmodel mit größeren Diagonalen und besserer Ausstattung deutlich schlechter. Ich kenne den Tv nämlich, habe ihn in 55 Zoll hier stehen. Man kann ja auch einen Dacia und einen 7er je mit einer 2 testen. Aber selbst ein Laie würde himmelweite Unterschiede zischen einem 55er XF9005 und dem LG in 55 sehen. 

Im Prinzip kannst Du auch einen günstigen FHD TV nehmen, um den Unterschied zwischen 4k und FHD auf einem 43er zu sehen, braucht man nämlich fast schon ein Fernglas und die Pro kann in 99% der Spiele ja eh kein echtes 4k. Vielleicht kriegst Du irgendwo sogar noch einen mit 3D, da hättest Du mehr von.

Letztlich ist es wie alles im Leben eine Frage des Anspruchs. Der eine ist mit einem 200 Euro JTC völlig zufrieden, der nächste will schon mindestens einen 800 Euro Sony und der übernächste macht es nicht unter einem 2000 Euro OLED.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei uns ist er das eben nicht. Und muss er auch nicht sein. Liegt vielleicht am alter


Nein, an dem liegt es nicht, in der Regel einfach am Anspruch und an den Gewohnheiten. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich bin von einem 39" auf 55" gewechselt und fand meinen Sony XE9305 auch erst einmal groß, ungewohnt groß. Das legt sich aber recht schnell


Eben, als wir damals vom Röhren-Fernseher auf den 46 Zöller gewechselt haben saßen wir die ersten zwei Tage mit offenem Mund davor, so ein geiles großes Bild. Am dritten Tag war es dann aber schon fast normal und noch einer Woche konnten wir uns nicht mehr vorstellen überhaupt auf was kleinerem sehen zu wollen, da waren die 46 Zoll dann völlig normal. 

Heute ist es so, dass der alte 46 Zöller ja noch seinen Dienst im anderen Zimmer schiebt. Jedes Mal wenn wir den einschalten denken wir, meine Güte ist das Bild klein ... ^^


----------



## fud1974 (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dass es keinen guten 43" gibt, halte ich für nicht ganz korrekt, wie der Chip-Test zeigt.
> Dann dürfte ich ja auch keinen PC-Monitor benutzen... da gibts ja auch ziemlich Unterschiede.



Na ja, mir scheint das Problem zu sein, dass immer nur 1-2 Größen die "aktuellen" sind.. deren Panels und Gehäuse werden in Massen gefertigt und die Geräte dieser Größen bekommen die Neuentwicklungen und haben - relativ - das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis
(wenn man die ganz brandneuen Exemplare für sündhaft teures Geld ausser Acht lässt).

Alles was kleiner ist, ist eigentlich gemessen an der Leistung relativ teuer da aktuell nicht in diesen Stückzahlen gefertigt wird.. sieht man z.B. im Wohnwagen/Wohnmobil Bereich wo manche Hersteller kleine Fernseher für erstaunlich viel Geld verkaufen, da kann
man sich zuhause schon einen ordentlichen Kawennsmann hinstellen von der Größe her..

War zumindest mein Eindruck ohne ein Fachmann zu sein.


----------



## McDrake (28. Mai 2019)

Ok..mal schauen, was meine Holde sich mit was grösseres anfreunden könnte (49"). Und jetzt bitte gaaaanz tolle Sprüche UNTER die Gürtellinie


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2019)

... nein nein, auf die inneren Werte und natürlich die Technik kommt es drauf an.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ok..mal schauen, was meine Holde sich mit was grösseres anfreunden könnte (49"). Und jetzt bitte gaaaanz tolle Sprüche UNTER die Gürtellinie



Ja, Frauen stehen auf Schuhe, auch beim Mann.

Das meintest du doch?


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Mai 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ja, Frauen stehen auf Schuhe, auch beim Mann.
> 
> Das meintest du doch?



Hmm Schuhgröße 43 ist ja für Männer quasi Standard, Schuhgröße 49 hingegen ...


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2019)

Ich finde nicht, dass ein größerer Fernseher zwangsläufig besser ist.
Imposanter wohl schon.
Gleich viele Pixel auf deutlich mehr Fläche sind z.B. ein Nachteil.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass ein größerer Fernseher zwangsläufig besser ist.
> Imposanter wohl schon.
> Gleich viele Pixel auf deutlich mehr Fläche sind z.B. ein Nachteil.


Nicht wenn man in einer Entfernung sitzt wo man kleinere Pixel nicht von größeren unterscheiden kann.

Bei 3+m Sichtentfernung wird man " 4K Auflösungsvorteile" unter 100" nicht einmal im direkten Vergleich wahrnehmen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2019)

Ich glaub schon, dass sich das auch auf Entfernung im Gesamtbild bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich glaub schon, dass sich das auch auf Entfernung im Gesamtbild bemerkbar macht.


... selbst wenn es jetzt nicht am Display liegt, allein die qualitativen Unterschieden von einer UHD-BR zu einer normalen BR sind auffällig. Das sieht man immer sehr schön bei Kleidung und anderen feinen, filligranen Details, welche aufgrund der höheren Datenrate nicht wegkomprimiert werden müssen.

Fairerweise muss man aber sagen, dass das Nuancen sind und eine schlechte UHD-BR einer sehr guten BR auch unterlegen ist ... keine Frage.

Ich persönlich denke jetzt sogar im Zuge unseres Umzuges darüber nach den 55" ins Arbeitszimmer zu verbannen und für das WZ ein 65" OLED der 2019er Generation anzuschaffen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Mai 2019)

Um diese Nuancen wahrzunehmen muss man aber eben auch entsprechenden Abstand einhalten, sonst hat man nichts davon. Klar ist, ein neuerer Fernseher benutzt neuere, bessere Technik und hat alleine dadurch schon ein besseres Bild als alte "ausgebrannte" Geräte. Hier verwechseln einfach viele die Displayqualität mit der Auflösung. 
Das menschliche Auge hat nun mal nur ein begrenztes Auflösungsvermögen, um bei 55 Zoll 4k wirklich von Full HD unterscheiden zu können muss man schon auf maximal 2 Meter ran, alles andere wäre ein rein psychologischer Effekt, Voraussetzung ist natürlich gleichwertiges Filmmaterial.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Habe jetzt mal die Abmessungen der TVs angeschaut.
Komischerweise wäre die Höhe bei einem 49" ziemlich die selbe, wie beim aktuellen 40".
In der Breite machts dafür knappe 10 cm aus... also je 5cm auf jeder Seite.
Heut Abend mal thematisieren.

Vom Preis her machts aber wirklich beinahe keinen Unterschied, zwischen 43" oder 49"
oO


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2019)

... schau dir mal den Rahmen vom neuen Gerät an und vgl. diesem mit deinem Altgerät. 

Ich persönlich würde zum größeren Gerät raten und, vllt. wirklich noch als Tipp: OLED wenn beide nicht genau mittig vor dem Fernseher sitzen.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... schau dir mal den Rahmen vom neuen Gerät an und vgl. diesem mit deinem Altgerät.


Ja eben... ich hab die Abmessung aus den Datenblättern. 
Da ist ja immer mit Rahmen.

Höhe aktueller 40":  635mm
Höhe bei einem 49": 634

Breite aktueller 40": 998mm
Breite bei einem 49":1091mm


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

Naja, wenn McDrake schon sagt dass die neue Glotze nicht die Hauptattraktion sein soll/wird wäre es schon wieder zuviel Geld die er für OLED ausgibt. Ist halt die Frage ob er so DER begeisterte Film-/Serien-Gucker ist und daher auf allerfeinste Bildqualität, Schwarzwert, ruckelfreie Wiedergabe usw. Wert legt... Oder ihm das eher sekundär wichtig ist.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Seh grad, dass OLED erst ab 55" der Standard ist.
Das ist dann echt zu gross. Ganz zu schweigen  vom Preis 
Aber wir sitzen so oder so meist zusammen, nebeneinander auf dem Sofa.
Und auf unserem TV-Möbel lässt sich der TV schwenken.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn McDrake schon sagt dass die neue Glotze nicht die Hauptattraktion sein soll/wird wäre es schon wieder zuviel Geld die er für OLED ausgibt. Ist halt die Frage ob er so DER begeisterte Film-/Serien-Gucker ist und daher auf allerfeinste Bildqualität, Schwarzwert, ruckelfreie Wiedergabe usw. Wert legt... Oder ihm das eher sekundär wichtig ist.


Es gibt auch gute, damit teure, LCDs die einen mehr oder minden guten Schwarzwert haben ... mir geht es aber wirklich primär um die Diskussion bzgl. Blickwinkel und Stabilität.

Wenn ich mich ans Kopfende unserer Couch lege, dann bleichen die Farben massiv am entgegen gelegenen Rand aus. Bei HDR ist es, warum auch immer, etwas besser bzw. es bleibt mehr Farbe im Bild. Bei OLED hat man das Problem nicht. Wenn man jetzt nur eine kleine Couch hat, d.h. sich das Problem gar nicht stellt, dann kann man das getrost ignorieren.

Was das Budget betrifft ... man muss ja kein 2019 oder 2018er Modell nehmen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt auch gute, damit teure, LCDs die einen mehr oder minden guten Schwarzwert haben ... mir geht es aber wirklich primär um die Diskussion bzgl. Blickwinkel und Stabilität.
> 
> Wenn ich mich ans Kopfende unserer Couch lege, dann bleichen die Farben massiv am entgegen gelegenen Rand aus. Bei HDR ist es, warum auch immer, etwas besser bzw. es bleibt mehr Farbe im Bild. Bei OLED hat man das Problem nicht. Wenn man jetzt nur eine kleine Couch hat, d.h. sich das Problem gar nicht stellt, dann kann man das getrost ignorieren.
> 
> Was das Budget betrifft ... man muss ja kein 2019 oder 2018er Modell nehmen.


Ich widerspreche dir auch gar nicht, ich bin auch gerade drauf und dran ein bisschen Geld für nen OLED zu Weihnachten beiseite zu legen, u.a. auch weil wir a) seit dem Hauskauf einen viel größeren Abstand zum momentanen 46-Zöller haben und b) in der Lücke wo dieser jetzt (noch) steht locker ein 55", wenn nicht gar ein 65" passen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2019)

Was mich stört, daß es keine 3D TV mehr gibt.  Das hindert mich daran, meinen 55" FHD 3D TV in Rente zu schicken. Ein OLED (LG) im Bereich um 6x " würde mich sehr reizen. Aber auf 3D will ich auch nicht mehr verzichten.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2019)

Bäh ne ... 3D zu Hause gehört eh eingestampft!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bäh ne ... 3D zu Hause gehört eh eingestampft!


THIS!

Habe mir vor Jahren einmal im Elektro-Fachmarkt vor nem 3D-fähigen Fernseher gestellt, die Brille aufgesetzt... War regelrecht erschrocken wieviel dunkler das Filmbild darüber doch war - und hab mich sofort gefragt:"Wer guckt sich Filme freiwillig SO an???"


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> THIS!
> 
> Habe mir vor Jahren einmal im Elektro-Fachmarkt vor nem 3D-fähigen Fernseher gestellt, die Brille aufgesetzt... War regelrecht erschrocken wieviel dunkler das Filmbild darüber doch war - und hab mich sofort gefragt:"Wer guckt sich Filme freiwillig SO an???"



Hmm? Ich nehme an, andere Technik, bei meinem Samsung wird das 3D Bild nicht (merklich) dunkler.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm? Ich nehme an, andere Technik, bei meinem Samsung wird das 3D Bild nicht (merklich) dunkler.


Vielleicht bei den jüngeren Geräten nicht mehr so stark wie früher, aber der Helligkeitsunterschied bei der Wiedergabe von 2D und 3D ein und desselben Films ist weiterhin gegeben, das lese ich noch heute in aktuellsten BluRay-Reviews.

Ist auf jeden Fall so gar nicht meins.Im Kino erst recht nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2019)

Mein "olles" 55" Samsung TV-Gerät mit Internetanschluß von 2012/13? hat wirklich ein sehr gutes 3D Bild. Das Gerät kostete damals (war so um die Weihnachtszeit herum) trotz einem Mega-Super Sonderpreis im Adventskalender vom Mediamarkt immer noch so um die 1700 EUR. Regulär hätte der Preis über 2500 EUR gelegen.

Das Bild ist bei 3D nicht wirklich dunkler aber bei Animationsfilmen wie Minions, Ich einfach unverbesserlich, Hotel Transsylvania, Ice Age und Co. oder Action-/Endzeitfilmen wie Geostorm, Skyscraper, Avatar, Gravity, den neueren Star Wars Filmen und Co. sind die 3D-Effekte ein echter Mehrwert (meiner Meinung nach). Beim Volksmusikstadl von Silbereisen hingegen oder bei irgendeiner Film-Romanze ala Dirty Dancing braucht man das nicht wirklich.  

Selbst einige nachträglich auf 3D konvertierte Filme (Top Gun, Titanic) haben eine wirklich gute 3D-Technik und sehen bombastisch aus. Die meisten nachträglich auf 3D konvertierten Filmen sieht man das aber an. Es ist wohl immer eine Frage des Budgets und den Technikern, die mit dieser Überarbeitung betraut wurden. Bei Terminator 2 war ich etwas enttäuscht. Da hatte ich mir mehr versprochen.

Vieles ist auch eine Frage der Einstellung des Gerätes selbst. Die Bildeinstellungen von dem Gerät im Geschäft können z.B. durch Kunden oder auch vom Personal irrtümlich verstellt gewesen sein. Dann ist die Frage wo hing das Gerät konkret dran ? Manche Installationen sorgen dafür, daß in der Priorität weiter hinten angestellte Geräte in einem Verteilersystem ein nicht so gutes Bild abliefern usw. Hat mal Stiftung Warentest mal als Tip gegeben, daß wenn man sich für ein bestimmtes Gerät interessiert man das Geschäft fragen soll, ob sie es an einem anderen Ort im Laden anschließen können, ob sie die Bildeinstellungen ändern können usw. Dann ist auch die Frage welcher Hersteller, welches Modell ? Aktuell hat imho LG mit die besten Panels neben Panasonic. Samsung liegt je nach Modellvariante irgendwo dazwischen oder deutlich abgeschlagen auf Platz 3. So pauschal würde ich daher kein Urteil abgeben.

Und bevor ich so ein Gerät kaufe lese ich eh erst Vergleichtests.

Aber 3D bei 32" würde ich mir auch nicht antun. Hat ein Kumpel so aus finanziellen Gründen. Aber da ist 3D nicht wirklich ein Genuß.

Erst ab ungefähr 50-55" aufwärts finde ich macht das 3D-Feature bei einem Heimkino Sinn. Ich hatte vorher schon ein 3D-TV von Samsung (mit 40"). Das habe ich noch als Reserve aufgehoben. Das Gerät ist kein Vergleich zu meinem 55" Gerät. Endgeil stelle ich mir 3D mit OLED 4K bei einem 70 oder 80" TV vor. Aber leider wurde durch die Geldgeilheit (deutlich teurere Bluray-Filme, teurere Technik bei TV und Bluray) der Markt totgemacht. Und wo die Aufpreise bei Dingen wie dem 3D Bluray-Player, TV-Geräten und Filmen dann vertretbar wurden, war der Markt quasi schon so gut wie tot.  

Hinzu kommt daß das 3D-TV-Angebot extrem überschaubar ist. Sky hat/te? mal eine 3D-Sektion, auf ARD oder ZDF kam mal 1 Doku-Sendung (Tiere/Natur) in 3D. Das war aber vor 2-3 Jahren und ein einmaliges Ding. So ist 3D quasi nur für Bluraynutzer sinnvoll. Und da ist je nach Haushaltbudget die Frage ob man sich deswegen so ein Gerät gönnen kann/will oder nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Habe mir vor Jahren einmal im Elektro-Fachmarkt vor nem 3D-fähigen Fernseher gestellt, die Brille aufgesetzt... War regelrecht erschrocken wieviel dunkler das Filmbild darüber doch war - und hab mich sofort gefragt:"Wer guckt sich Filme freiwillig SO an???"


Wie ich schon woanders erwähnt habe ist das ein Effekt vom 3D Bereich im Bezug zum Sichtfeld.
Füllt der TV/die Leinwand das Sichtfeld ähnlich weit aus wie im Kino, dann ist der Effekt auch vergleichbar. 

Wer es generell nicht mag, dem ist dann halt nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Mai 2019)

Vor allem kann man einen Fernseher ja auch einfach heller drehen wenn einem das (3D) Bild zu dunkel ist. 

Also mir gefällt 3D, ich habe da mehr Mehrwert von, als von vielen anderen modernen Spielereien. Allerdings hat es die Industrie m.M.n. selbst verkackt, weil 3D Filme so einen Aufpreis haben (bzw. als Set mit dem 2D Pendant dann oft gleich richtig teuer sind). Deswegen habe ich selbst auch noch keine einzige 3D BR gekauft. 

Selbst bei HDR bin ich immer so ein wenig im Zwiespalt, ist zwar theoretisch hübscher und vorteilhaft, aber eben auch massiv unrealistischer. 

Nehmen wir mal meinen Screenshot aus Skyrim von gestern Abend als Beispiel: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also für mich würde es da ziemlich die Stimmung zerstören, wenn die Figuren im Vordergrund jetzt plötzlich "gut ausgeleuchtet" wären.


----------



## HansHa (29. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wie ich schon woanders erwähnt habe ist das ein Effekt vom 3D Bereich im Bezug zum Sichtfeld.
> Füllt der TV/die Leinwand das Sichtfeld ähnlich weit aus wie im Kino, dann ist der Effekt auch vergleichbar.
> 
> Wer es generell nicht mag, dem ist dann halt nicht zu helfen.



Wobei ich 3D im Kino zum Kotzen und zu Hause echt geil fand. Im Kino funktioniert das bei mir irgendwie nicht richtig, allenfalls bei langsamen Szenen und meist nur in der Bildmitte. Zu Hause mit den Shutterbrillen hingegen waren Filme wie Dredd echt geil. Ist sicher auch noch ein Unterschied ob aktives oder passives 3d.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ist sicher auch noch ein Unterschied ob aktives oder passives 3d.


Meinst Du jetzt die "Brillentechnik" Shutter/ Pollfilter ?
Ich für meinen Teil habe wie zumeist im Kino die Polfilterbrillen und das passt für mich abgesehen von der Effektfläche zum Sichtfeld genau so gut.

Ich kenn aber auch 2 Leute die Probleme damit haben (Gezeigte Szene <> Geichgewichtssensorik)
Bei denen kommt es zumeist besser an wenn der Effektbereich kleiner ausfällt, weil dann der Kopf mehr Fixpunkte hat die nicht dem Empfinden entgegen laufen.


----------



## HansHa (29. Mai 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt die "Brillentechnik" Shutter/ Pollfilter ?
> Ich für meinen Teil habe wie zumeist im Kino die Polfilterbrillen und das passt für mich abgesehen von der Effektfläche zum Sichtfeld genau so gut.
> 
> Ich kenn aber auch 2 Leute die Probleme damit haben (Gezeigte Szene <> Geichgewichtssensorik)
> Bei denen kommt es zumeist besser an wenn der Effektbereich kleiner ausfällt, weil dann der Kopf mehr Fixpunkte hat die nicht dem Empfinden entgegen laufen.



Ja, mit aktiv meine ich diese Brille, die nur mit Batterie funktioniert und mit dem Tv gekoppelt werden muss und mit passiv diese "YPS Heft Brille" im Kino. Die funktioniert bei mir so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ja, mit aktiv meine ich diese Brille, die nur mit Batterie funktioniert und mit dem Tv gekoppelt werden muss und mit passiv diese "YPS Heft Brille" im Kino. Die funktioniert bei mir so gut wie gar nicht.


Bist Du zufällig Brillenträger ?
Je nach Glasbeschichtung kann man da u.U. wohl Probleme mit der Polisariation haben.
Zumindest sagt ein Bekannter das er mit der einen Brille das nicht so gut empfindet, frag mich aber nicht woran das genau liegt.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Sodele

49" ist laut meiner Frau "doch auch gut"

Also neue Suche starten 

Da fällt mir der Sony Bravia KD-49X8005C auf:
https://www.testberichte.de/p/sony-tests/bravia-kd-49x8005c-testbericht.html

Für 799.- (ca 710€)
Negativpunkte sind das Androidsystem.
Das macht mir allerdings wenig aus, da ich den TV über eine Mediabox oder PS4 ansteure.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sodele
> 
> 49" ist laut meiner Frau "doch auch gut"
> 
> ...


Mich wunderts dass dieses Gerät vom Start weg nicht HDD-Rec-fähig ist. Gehört eigentlich mit zur Grundausstattung, und das haben auch Sony-TVs die noch günstiger sind.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mich wunderts dass dieses Gerät vom Start weg nicht HDD-Rec-fähig ist.



öhm... was denn das?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> öhm... was denn das?


Über den USB-Anschluss das laufende Fernsehprogramm auf nem Stick oder externe Festplatte aufzeichnen. Durch dieses Feature sind HDD/DVD-Recorder vor Jahren obsolet geworden.

Ich finde es sehr praktisch, ein Gerät weniger welches Platz auf dem TV-Lowboard raubt.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Über den USB-Anschluss das laufende Fernsehprogramm auf nem Stick oder externe Festplatte aufzeichnen. Durch dieses Feature sind HDD/DVD-Recorder ja obsolet geworden.


Das hab ich ja in meiner Mediabox vom Kabelanbieter (Aufnahme, 24h- Replay, etc)
Wir brauchen den TV wirklich nur fürs Bild.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja in meiner Mediabox vom Kabelanbieter (Aufnahme, 24h- Replay, etc)
> Wir brauchen den TV wirklich nur fürs Bild.


Okay, in dem Fall kann man es natürlich vernachlässigen.


----------



## HansHa (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Sodele
> 
> 49" ist laut meiner Frau "doch auch gut"
> 
> ...



Ich würde in dem Fall doch eher zu Samsung tendieren. Die haben momentan auch eine Zugabe Aktion am laufen, da ergeben sich je nach Ort sehr nette Preise. Wenn Du zufällig in Frankfurt wohnst:
https://www.mydealz.de/deals/samsun...-galaxy-s10e-fur-2799-lokal-frankfurt-1386000

Vorteil vom Samsung gegenüber dem Sony: Betriebssystem, VA Panel (bessere Schwarzwerte), deutlich bessere Spitzenhelligkeit (wichtig für gutes HDR), deutlich besserer input lag. Der Sony hat scheinbar unterirdische 50ms input lag, Samsung um die 15 ms.


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich würde in dem Fall doch eher zu Samsung tendieren. Die haben momentan auch eine Zugabe Aktion am laufen, da ergeben sich je nach Ort sehr nette Preise. Wenn Du zufällig in Frankfurt wohnst:
> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/samsun...-galaxy-s10e-fur-2799-lokal-frankfurt-1386000
> 
> Vorteil vom Samsung gegenüber dem Sony: Betriebssystem, VA Panel (bessere Schwarzwerte), deutlich bessere Spitzenhelligkeit (wichtig für gutes HDR), deutlich besserer input lag. Der Sony hat scheinbar unterirdische 50ms input lag, Samsung um die 15 ms.



Hatte bis jetzt auch immer Samsung. Bin hier einfach mal die Testberichte duchgegangen und da war der Sony halt ziemlich weit oben. 
Zürich ist aber schon bissl weit weg von Frankfurt


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Dann wäre da noch der Samsung UE49NU8009
Preislich im ähnlichen Segment.


----------



## HansHa (29. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dann wäre da noch der Samsung UE49NU8009
> Preislich im ähnlichen Segment.


Die Zugabeaktion gilt leider nur in Deutschland. Mit dem Nu8009 macht man sicher auch nicht viel falsch, hat nur leider Edge Beleuchtung und daher wahrscheinlich etwas Clouding, ist aber kein Muss. Da er fast die Hälfte von dem aktuellem QLED ohne die Aktion kostet, würde ich wohl den oder den 2018 QLED für einen 100er mehr in Erwägung ziehen: Samsung GQ-Q6FN


----------



## McDrake (29. Mai 2019)

Ist bissl über dem Budget. Hätte da noch den Samsung*QE49Q6FN für umgerechnet 760.-


----------



## HansHa (30. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist bissl über dem Budget. Hätte da noch den Samsung*QE49Q6FN für umgerechnet 760.-


Ist das gleiche Gerät, die Bezeichnung ist wohl wegen der Region anders: https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/0295133b

Ist ein sehr gutes Gerät, hatte den ne Woche hier, leider Pech mit Clouding gehabt. Tolles Bild, tolle Farben. super Bedienung. Hätte ihn gern behalten, aber hatte ganz schlechte Ausleuchtung unten links, leider sah man bei jedem Film/Spiel mit schwarzen Balken.

Hier hast Du auch noch mal eine Gegenüberstellung der beiden Samsungs und die Unterschiede bei den Displaygrößen:
https://www.zambullo.de/fernseher/k...-der-beiden-uhd-tvs-von-samsung-aus-2018.html


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2019)

Ja, dieses clouding ist mir ein graus. Ist das, was bei unserem aktuellen TV der Hauptgrund zum Neukauf ist. Beim aktuellen wirds immer schlimmer. Nach 10(?) Jahren darf dann aber auch mal ein Gerät bissl schwächeln.
Wenn das aber bei nem Neugerär passiert, bzw passieren kann....


----------



## HansHa (30. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, dieses clouding ist mir ein graus. Ist das, was bei unserem aktuellen TV der Hauptgrund zum Neukauf ist. Beim aktuellen wirds immer schlimmer. Nach 10(?) Jahren darf dann aber auch mal ein Gerät bissl schwächeln.
> Wenn das aber bei nem Neugerär passiert, bzw passieren kann....



Man sollte meinen, in der heutigen Zeit wäre es kein Thema mehr. Leider falsch. Sicheren Schutz hat man nur bei OLED oder FALD. Mit Direct LED hat man gute Chancen und bei Edge ist es ein Glückspiel. Ich glaube, je kleiner der Tv desto geringer das Risiko. Ich hatte den Samsung in 55" da wegen 120hz und Freesync, bei 49 wäre es vielleicht schon besser gewesen.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Man sollte meinen, in der heutigen Zeit wäre es kein Thema mehr. Leider falsch. Sicheren Schutz hat man nur bei OLED oder FALD. Mit Direct LED hat man gute Chancen und bei Edge ist es ein Glückspiel. Ich glaube, je kleiner der Tv desto geringer das Risiko. Ich hatte den Samsung in 55" da wegen 120hz und Freesync, bei 49 wäre es vielleicht schon besser gewesen.



55" ist bei uns auch kein Thema. Und danke nochmals für den Link zum Vergleichsartikel!
Dass der 49" nur 50/60hz hat, stört mich wohl auch weniger. Mehr hatten ich bis jetzt nirgends.


----------



## McDrake (30. Mai 2019)

Bestellt und sollte Montag da sein.
Ich werd berichten


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> 55" ist bei uns auch kein Thema. Und danke nochmals für den Link zum Vergleichsartikel!
> Dass der 49" nur 50/60hz hat, stört mich wohl auch weniger. Mehr hatten ich bis jetzt nirgends.


 Die meisten haben eh nur echte 50 oder 60 Hz. Bis 46 Zoll gibt es fast nur 50 oder 60 Hz, 100Hz an sich gar nicht, und die mit 100Hz oder mehr kosten fast alle mindestens 600€. Die höheren Hz-Werte wie zb 400Hz usw. in den technischen Daten sind meist nur "hochgerechnete" Bilder, was hier sicher schon gesagt wurde.

Mit Flimmern haben die Hz bei LCD-TVs btw eh nix zu tun. LCDs bauen das Bild nicht von Grund auf neu auf, da gibt es also im Gegensatz zu Röhre keine schwarzen Zwischenbilder. Wenn was flimmern sollte, dann wäre es die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Mehr Hz sorgen aber für ein "ruhigeres" Bild.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2019)

Na Bravo. Dank Google-Werbungsschaltung grad gesehen, dass der TV von 849.- auf 699.- in ner Aktion ist, beim Lieferanten. 
Zwei Tage nach meiner Bestellung...
Hab mal ne Mail gemacht. Vielleicht kommen sie uns da entgegen.

// Der TV wäre sogar heute geliefert worden, wir waren aber nicht zu Hause.
Wer geht denn davon aus, dass so eine Paket schon am Samstag geliefert wird, wenn für den Liefertermin der Montag angegeben wird


Also lass ich ihn mir nochmals liefern. Aber Montag kann ich nicht auswählen.
Somit kommt das Ding  am Dienstag *grummel*


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Argh

Nachdem ich die Nachlieferung auf heute (4.6.) gelegt hatte, warte ich nun...
Dann geh ich auf die Page der Post und was seh' ich da?
Voraussichtliche Lieferung 8.6.

Was zum Henker?
Wenn ich anklicke 4.6., dann meine ich auch Dienstag 4.6. und nicht Samstag 8.6.
Also mal angerufen und der nette Herr am Telefon meinte, dass das Paket evtl doch heute kommen könnte. Sonst wohl morgen.
Ja klar, ich hab ja nix anderes zu tun als in meinen Ferien an sonnigen Tagen zu Hause zu warten.

Immerhin mal ein paar Folgen Discovery geschaut. Wäre auf nem besseren TV aber auch spassiger


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2019)

Ein weiser Vulkanier sagte mal:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Ich würde eben gerne meine Ruhe hier verbringen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Logik dahinter wäre, dass ich mich sportlich mit dem Fahrrad betätigen würde.


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juni 2019)

... wie warm oder kalt ist es denn?!

Ich hab am So mit dem kleinen unsere erste Radtour gemacht, er auf dem Lauffrad & ich auf meinem Fahrrad weil ich zu Fuß nicht mehr hinterher komme wenn er los legt. Das waren knapp 6km und mit über 30°C selbst nach 17h kein Zuckerschlecken. Wobei der Kleine das besser verkraftet hat als ich.


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie warm oder kalt ist es denn?!
> 
> Ich hab am So mit dem kleinen unsere erste Radtour gemacht, er auf dem Lauffrad & ich auf meinem Fahrrad weil ich zu Fuß nicht mehr hinterher komme wenn er los legt. Das waren knapp 6km und mit über 30°C selbst nach 17h kein Zuckerschlecken. Wobei der Kleine das besser verkraftet hat als ich.


Kam gestern die erste 15 Minuten schon bissl ins Schwitzen. Vor allem, weils da bissl rauf geht. Aber ansonsten haben wir genug Wald in der Gegend.
Da war ich am Morgen schwimmen, am Nachmittag Fahrrad fahren. Cool.
Und jetzt zwei Tage zu Hause auf den TV warten. Uncool.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juni 2019)

Aufs neue Technik-Spielzeug warten ist immer uncool.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. Juni 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aufs neue Technik-Spielzeug warten ist immer uncool.



Vorfreude ist doch die schönste Freude!


----------



## McDrake (4. Juni 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aufs neue Technik-Spielzeug warten ist immer uncool.


An dem liegts gar nicht. Mich kackts an, nicht zu wissen, wann das Teil kommt. Wäre mir auch egal, wenns erst in ner Woche kommt, solange ich zu Hause bin. Aber Ferienzeit im Haus zu vertrödeln ist einfach Müll.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich würde eben gerne meine Ruhe hier verbringen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geile Graphik, wie heißt der Titel ? 

Tröste Dich, ich hatte eine üble DHL Odyssee 2mal hintereinander vor Kurzem.
Das volle Programm, mit anbeblichen Zustellversuchen, Antrag auf Zweitzustellung die nie stattgefunden hat, insgesamt 7 Beschwerden, ...
immerhin war Amazon sehr entgegenkommend.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

TV wurde heute morgen geliefert... und steht jetzt einfach da.
Um das Gerät auszupacken und aufzuhängen sollte man schon zu zweit sein.


Erklärung, warums mit die Lieferung so Verzögerung gab:
Auf dem Karton war ein Kleber, dass auch Samstagzustellung erlaubt sei.
Ich wollte die Nachlieferung an einen Dienstag.

Das automatische System hat dann anscheinend Mühe, weil zuerst der Aufkleber "Samstagzustellung" gescannt wird.
Der "Befehl" wird als erste Priorität erkannt, egal ob der Kunde was anders anklickt im Onlineportal.
Dieser Aufkleber müsste eigentlich manuell entfernt werden...

Man sei sich der Problematik bewusst


----------



## HansHa (6. Juni 2019)

Hattest Du jetzt noch einen besseren Preis bekommen? 49" geht total easy alleine aufzubauen, wenn man nicht gerade 1,60 mit kurzen Ärmchen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2019)

... und was lese ich heute? LG möchte, beginnend ab diesem Jahr, OLED in die Geräte um die 48" bringen. 

Aber den 55" Sony hab ich auch allein hingestellt, das ist nun wahrlich kein Hexenwerk und ich bin sicherlich kein Berg von Mann.


----------



## Zybba (6. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und was lese ich heute? LG möchte, beginnend ab diesem Jahr, OLED in die Geräte um die 48" bringen.


Ist doch gefühlt immer so.
Was du heute kaufst ist morgen schon veraltet. ^^
Nach einer Neuanschaffung sollte man sich erst mal nicht zu sehr mit diesen Themen beschäftigen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Hattest Du jetzt noch einen besseren Preis bekommen? 49" geht total easy alleine aufzubauen, wenn man nicht gerade 1,60 mit kurzen Ärmchen ist.


Da spielen aber noch unterschiedliche Montagearten beim Fuß/bei den Füssen rein.

Mein 65" (1Fuss) war easy, einhaken und dann mittels Schrauben nur noch  dauerhaft fixieren.
Der 55"  (1Fuss) vom Kumpel war dagegen eine Höchststrafe, einer halten, einer schrauben, alleine unmöglich !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2019)

Finde es nach aktueller Beobachtung total blöd dass die modernen Fernseher vermehrt auf zwei stark seitlich montierte Füße setzen. Bin mehr Anhänger der Ein-Fuß-Lösung, vor allem wenn man eine Soundbase drunter hat.

Da wird mir der geplante OLED-Kauf ziemlich schwer gemacht... Notfalls muss wohl ein TV-Arm her.


----------



## HansHa (6. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da spielen aber noch unterschiedliche Montagearten beim Fuß/bei den Füssen rein.
> 
> Mein 65" (1Fuss) war easy, einhaken und dann mittels Schrauben nur noch  dauerhaft fixieren.
> Der 55"  (1Fuss) vom Kumpel war dagegen eine Höchststrafe, einer halten, einer schrauben, alleine unmöglich !



Überhaupt kein Problem, egal welcher Fuß. Kurz aufs Bett gelegt mit 10-15cm über der Kante schwebend und das Montieren ist allein ein Kinderspiel. 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Finde es nach aktueller Beobachtung total blöd dass die modernen Fernseher vermehrt auf zwei stark seitlich montierte Füße setzen. Bin mehr Anhänger der Ein-Fuß-Lösung, vor allem wenn man eine Soundbase drunter hat.
> 
> Da wird mir der geplante OLED-Kauf ziemlich schwer gemacht... Notfalls muss wohl ein TV-Arm her.


Kann man für kleines Geld nachrüsten. Wird einfach an der VESA Wandhalterung montiert:
https://www.amazon.de/Perlegear-Standfuß-Fernseher-max-VESA-400x400mm-Schwarz/dp/B077P3SZGT/


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Hattest Du jetzt noch einen besseren Preis bekommen? 49" geht total easy alleine aufzubauen, wenn man nicht gerade 1,60 mit kurzen Ärmchen ist.



Bekam 50.- Gutschrift. Find ich ok, da sie rechtlich nicht dazu verpflichtet sind. Zumal die mir am Samstag die Kundenanfrage beantwortet haben.
Und zwar sehr nett und persönlich 

Aufbauen evtl.
Es wird empfohlen sowas zu zweit zu machen (steht auch auf der Verpackung). Ich hatte im früheren Job genug "defekte" Geräte, welche wohl unsachgemäss  aufgebaut wurden.
Nene, auch diese paar Stunden kommts mir nicht an.
Das hauptsächliche Problem ist , dass wir den TV aufgehängt haben. DAS wird dann alleine sehr abenteuerlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube dein Esstisch ist mein Computertisch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Überhaupt kein Problem, egal welcher Fuß. Kurz aufs Bett gelegt mit 10-15cm über der Kante schwebend und das Montieren ist allein ein Kinderspiel.
> Kann man für kleines Geld nachrüsten. Wird einfach an der VESA Wandhalterung montiert:
> https://www.amazon.de/Perlegear-Standfuß-Fernseher-max-VESA-400x400mm-Schwarz/dp/B077P3SZGT/


Das kommt auf das Schlafzimmer an, bei mir wär es für eine Person bereits ein "Todesmarsch" beim 65"er  



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Finde es nach aktueller Beobachtung total blöd dass die modernen Fernseher vermehrt auf zwei stark seitlich montierte Füße setzen. Bin mehr Anhänger der Ein-Fuß-Lösung, vor allem wenn man eine Soundbase drunter hat.


Da bin ich voll bei Dir !
Ich bin ein Freund von immer deutlich größeren Geräten 88cm Röhre/46"Flat/65"Flat, aber ich brauche da kein 2m breites Siteboard drunter, wenn es 1m auch tut. 
Mit 2 Füssen hat es sich dann aber bei der Größe.

Wandhalterung fällt da auch aus, bei im Fenster anzuschrauben kommt nicht gut.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oha, eine völlig unerwartete  Ausstattung. 

Die Kunst wär nicht meins, der Kuhfellsessel nicht, Holzkisten/Paletten gehören auf die Arbeit und der TV ist viel zu klein.
Die "Accessoirdildos" finde ich dabei noch am attraktivsten. 

Aber passt schon, Geschmäcker und Prioritäten müssen unterschiedlich sein, sonst war alles zu langweilig.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich glaube dein Esstisch ist mein Computertisch.



Da ist kein Esstisch drauf


----------



## HansHa (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bekam 50.- Gutschrift. Find ich ok, da sie rechtlich nicht dazu verpflichtet sind. Zumal die mir am Samstag die Kundenanfrage beantwortet haben.
> Und zwar sehr nett und persönlich
> 
> Aufbauen evtl.
> ...



Da hätten auch 60" hingepasst 
50 Euro sind besser als nichts. Keine Ahnung wie das in der Schweiz mit dem Widerrufsrecht ist, aber hier in D hätte man dadurch den vollen Rabatt erlangen können.

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da ist kein Esstisch drauf



Der Glastisch unten im Bild? Ist von Ikea, oder? Vielleicht gibt es den auch als Wohnzimmertisch mit kurzen Beinen als Wohnzimmertisch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Da hätten auch 60" hingepasst


Zwischen den Bildern wirkt das aber jetzt schon wirklich schon sehr beengt, da muß ich ihm Recht geben.
Ist halt eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Da hätten auch 60" hingepasst
> 50 Euro sind besser als nichts. Keine Ahnung wie das in der Schweiz mit dem Widerrufsrecht ist, aber hier in D hätte man dadurch den vollen Rabatt erlangen können.
> 
> Dann viel Spaß mit dem Teil.



Klar hätte ich das Teil wieder zurück gehen lassen, nochmals bestellen, etc.
Der Aufwand wars mir aber echt nicht wert.  Hätte es die Aktion nicht gegeben, hätte ich den normalen Preis so oder so gezahlt.
Jetzt ist er immerhin 50.- günstiger, als ursprünglich budgetiert. Was soll ich mich da streiten mit einem Lieferanten wegen 100.- für etwas, das 5-10 Jahre wieder hält. 
Da ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der Glastisch unten im Bild? Ist von Ikea, oder? Vielleicht gibt es den auch als Wohnzimmertisch mit kurzen Beinen als Wohnzimmertisch.



Könnte sein, dass der Tisch von IKEA ist (mit kurzen Beinen)
Ist knappe 10 Jahre alt


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zwischen den Bildern wirkt das aber jetzt schon wirklich schon sehr beengt, da muß ich ihm Recht geben.
> Ist halt eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben.


Die Bilder würden sicher auch woanders Platz finden, das wäre IMHO also echt kein Argument gegen einen größeren LCD    Das wirkt auf mich etwas "verloren", viel Platz über dem TV, aber gleichzeitig "dockt" der Rahmen optisch bereits an die Bilder an.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juni 2019)

... irgendwie sieht der Fernseher verloren und zu klein aus. 

Gib es zu, dass ist bestimmt dein PC-Monitor, hm? HM?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2019)

Also wirklich, Drake, hättest du uns das Pic nicht früher zeigen können? DANN hätte ich dir viel eher zu nem Samsung-Gerät des Typs "The Frame" geraten.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also wirklich, Drake, hättest du uns das Pic nicht früher zeigen können? DANN hätte ich dir viel eher zu nem Samsung-Gerät des Typs "The Frame" geraten.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den hab ich mir echt angeschaut.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... irgendwie sieht der Fernseher verloren und zu klein aus.


Denke mir, dass den neue TV nicht mehr so verloren dreinschaut. TV-Korpus wir dann auch mittiger platziert.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Denke mir, dass den neue TV nicht mehr so verloren dreinschaut. TV-Korpus wir dann auch mittiger platziert.



Ich glaube, die meisten denken, dass Dein Bild den *neuen* TV zeigt und nicht das alte Gerät.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten denken, dass Dein Bild den *neuen* TV zeigt und nicht das alte Gerät.



Glaube ich nicht, sieht man doch am Design, dass das ein recht alter TV ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, sieht man doch am Design, dass das ein recht alter TV ist.



Ich habe das natürlich gesehen (zumal ich vor Jahren einen Samsung-Monitor im ähnlichen Design hatte), aber fragen wir mal Herbboy, Rabowke und Sauerlandboy...


----------



## HansHa (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Klar hätte ich das Teil wieder zurück gehen lassen, nochmals bestellen, etc.
> Der Aufwand wars mir aber echt nicht wert.  Hätte es die Aktion nicht gegeben, hätte ich den normalen Preis so oder so gezahlt.
> Jetzt ist er immerhin 50.- günstiger, als ursprünglich budgetiert. Was soll ich mich da streiten mit einem Lieferanten wegen 100.- für etwas, das 5-10 Jahre wieder hält.
> Da ist mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll.



Ne um Gottes Willen, hin und herschicken hätte ich auch nicht gemacht. Ich hatte den Fall schon selber 2-3 Mal, bei mir hat es dann immer eine kurze Mail mit "Ich würde den Kauf für Artikel X ungern widerrufen, wäre vielleicht auch eine unbürokratische Preisanpassung möglich?" getan und mein Preis wurde angepasst. Die wissen dann, dass man seine Rechte kennt und haben kein Interesse an einem Widerruf. Ich auch nicht, sonst hätte ich schließlich nicht bestellt, aber das wissen die ja nicht 


Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten denken, dass Dein Bild den *neuen* TV zeigt und nicht das alte Gerät.


Nicht wirlich, das ist ja noch ein Rahmen mit etwas TV dran


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die meisten denken, dass Dein Bild den *neuen* TV zeigt und nicht das alte Gerät.


Mir ging es nur um die Kombination mit dem echten Bildern.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe das natürlich gesehen (zumal ich vor Jahren einen Samsung-Monitor im ähnlichen Design hatte), aber fragen wir mal Herbboy, Rabowke und Sauerlandboy...



Natürlich sieht man das, aber der neue wird dann trotzdem "oben" Luft haben.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Natürlich sieht man das, aber der neue wird dann trotzdem "oben" Luft haben.


Jo, da könnte man noch was machen.
Haben jetzt provisorisch mal hingestellt und angeschlossen. Läuft. Schon ein Unterschied beim Bild, gegenüber dem 10 Jahre alten Teil.
Morgen noch passende Schrauben besorgen für die Halterung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, sieht man doch am Design, dass das ein recht alter TV ist.


Ich muß gestehen doch. 
Ich habe aber auch eher den Gesamteindruck auf mich wirken lassen und mich fast nicht in Details aufgehalten.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jo, da könnte man noch was machen.
> Haben jetzt provisorisch mal hingestellt und angeschlossen. Läuft. Schon ein Unterschied beim Bild, gegenüber dem 10 Jahre alten Teil.
> Morgen noch passende Schrauben besorgen für die Halterung.
> 
> ...



Uff, sieht ja ziemlich klein und verloren aus da zwischen den riesigen Bildern ... 
(Die übrigens irgendwie so nach Arztpraxis oder Möbelhaus aussehen... habt ihr keine schönen Bilder für die Wand?)


----------



## Zybba (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> habt ihr keine schönen Bilder für die Wand?


Chill! 
Ist doch Geschmackssache.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. Juni 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Chill!
> Ist doch Geschmackssache.


Ist ja nicht mein Wohnzimmer, ich muss es ja nicht sehen ..


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht mein Wohnzimmer, ich muss es ja nicht sehen ..


... dann lass doch einfach diese, an dieser Stelle völlig deplazierten, Kommentare. 

McDrake hatte wenigstens den süßen Popi in der Hose sein Wohnzimmer mit uns zu teilen, du hingegen kannst nur Sprüche bringen.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... dann lass doch einfach diese, an dieser Stelle völlig deplazierten, Kommentare.
> 
> McDrake hatte wenigstens den süßen Popi in der Hose sein Wohnzimmer mit uns zu teilen, du hingegen kannst nur Sprüche bringen.



Ach, dadrüber steh ich 
Die Wand ist im Übrigen bewusst sehr hell gehalten, damit der Wohnbereich nicht zu düster wirkt (dunkle Sofas). Der TV ist, wenn er hängt, auf Augenhöhe beim sitzen, was auch nicht verkehrt ist, wenns mir recht ist. Dass das dann nicht bündig mit den Bildern ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Denn die sollten dann eher beim stehen auf Augenhöhe sein. Ein weiteres "Problem" ist dann auch, dass die Wohnung knappe 2,50 hoch ist und jene Wand 6 Meter breit.. Den TV da mittig zu platzieren wäre sehr weit oben (relativiert auch ein wenig die Gesammtfläche jener Wand). Käme da links umd rechts nach 50cm gleich ne Wand, sähe der TV gross aus, die Bildfläche wäre aber die selbe.

Die anden Zimmer und Wohnabschnitte sind auch nicht so "steril" gehalten, ganz im Gegenteil. Gästezimmer mit grosser, alter Holzkommode und "Steampunk" Lampe. Büro, PC-Zimmer mit Plakaten (Fotos sind hier im Forum irgendwo...), etc.


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2019)

Meine Frau und ich haben uns erbarmt, um dem Klischee eines Gamerpaares gerecht zu werden.
Anstatt den Dekodildos stehen jetzt ein paar unserer Gaming-Figuren im Wohnbereich, im Hintergrund ein Aufstellkarton von Dungeon Siege 2.
Dann ist der TV aus einem Winkel fotografiert, dass er grösser ausschaut.
Wir hoffen inständig, dass damit die Kritiken, welche uns schlaflose Nächte gebracht haben, jetzt langsam abklingen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(und gleich danach wieder alles zurückgebaut  )


----------



## HansHa (7. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich haben uns erbarmt, um dem Klischee eines Gamerpaares gerecht zu werden.
> Anstatt den Dekodildos stehen jetzt ein paar unserer Gaming-Figuren im Wohnbereich, im Hintergrund ein Aufstellkarton von Dungeon Siege 2.
> Dann ist der TV aus einem Winkel fotografiert, dass er grösser ausschaut.
> Wir hoffen inständig, dass damit die Kritiken, welche uns schlaflose Nächte gebracht haben, jetzt langsam abklingen werden.
> ...



Schöne Succubus Figur. Die Wow Grafik ist mittlerweile so altbacken, ich musste erstmal ne Minute rätseln, ob diese schöne und detaillierte Figur auch wirklich eines der Hexerpets ist.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Frau und ich haben uns erbarmt, um dem Klischee eines Gamerpaares gerecht zu werden.
> Anstatt den Dekodildos stehen jetzt ein paar unserer Gaming-Figuren im Wohnbereich, im Hintergrund ein Aufstellkarton von Dungeon Siege 2.
> Dann ist der TV aus einem Winkel fotografiert, dass er grösser ausschaut.
> Wir hoffen inständig, dass damit die Kritiken, welche uns schlaflose Nächte gebracht haben, jetzt langsam abklingen werden.
> ...


 Moment mal - ihr seid beide Gamer-Nerds nutzt die freie Zeit, um FERNZUSEHEN?!?!? Seit ihr noch zu retten???!? Ihr müsstet doch an sich den ganzen Tag in Cosplay-Kleidung rumpo, äh, rumzocken!


----------



## McDrake (7. Juni 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ihr müsstet doch an sich den ganzen Tag in Cosplay-Kleidung rumpo, äh, rumzocken!


Wollen wir eigentlich echt immer mal wieder machen 
Früher ging meine Frau aber auf LARPs. Da hat sie einiges genäht und zusammengestellt.


----------



## McDrake (10. Juni 2019)

Mal kurz ne Meldung zum TV.
Schon erstaunlich, was die Technik für Fortschritte gemacht hat.
Über Netflix den letzten Teil von Pirates angeschaut und die Farben waren einfach... fantastisch. 
Wie Urlaubsfotos.

Dann gestern Miss Marple (ja, ist bei uns ähnlich wie Dinner for one) zu Gemüte geführt über Kabel1.
Und auch da ein absolut sauberes, klares Bild. Der Film ist aus dem Jahr 1963 und klar wurde das Filmmatrial restauriert.
Aber wie das dann im TV auf die Auflösung des TVs umgerechnet wird und was dabei rauskommt. Erstaunlich!

Dafür war das Bild von ORF HD beim F1-Rennen nicht so der burner.
Da war das Signal vom Schweizer TV viel besser. Dafür ist der Kommentar da bei weitem nicht so gut wir beim östlichen Nachbarsender.


----------

